# Scholarships....



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey All

Im gonna be starting culinary school in may and i was wondering what scholarships are out there so i can possibly help out on that HUGE student loan i have to pay off???


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Women Chefs and Restaurateurs and The Culinary Trust of the International Association of Culinary Professionals offer scholarships to several programs/schools. The appication procedure is fairly rigorous for both, though -- it's not like a Pell grant, where if you just submit some paperwork, you are likely to get it.


----------

